# Euro Tripper 3 - February 7, 2015 - SouthWest Florida



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Mark your Calendars!

Euro Tripper is back. Our 3rd annual event will be held February 7th, 2015. SouthWest Florida will once again, be the location (Ft Myers/Estero/Naples area) just like our first two events. 

If you are not familiar with our event, check out www.eurotrippershow.com or our Facebook (Euro Tripper Promotions) and InstaGram(@eurotripper) for pictures, videos, and lots of good info. 

Here is also some media coverage if past events. 



http://www.canibeat.com/2013/02/eurotripper2013/

http://www.canibeat.com/2014/02/euro-tripper-2-ft-myers-florida/

http://loweredlifestyle.com/eurotripper-2/

http://www.conduktco.com/eurotripper2/

http://sofakingclean.net/2014/01/31/eurotripper-2-coverage-part-1/

http://sofakingclean.net/2014/02/18/eurotripper-2-part-2/

http://sofakingclean.net/2013/02/11/euro-tripper-2013/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ajhill/sets/72157640933033754/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sparkyvw/sets/72157640710152984/


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Event is go and preparations are underway. Ticket Sales are open!

Facebook event is: https://www.facebook.com/events/1485045061782404/

Web site is : http://eurotrippershow.com/.


We have made many changes for Euro Tripper 3:

- New Location which means more room, grass fields, food trucks are allowed, better bathrooms and facilities
- Expanded classes, up to 21 now, including 8 Aircooled classes now.
- Water Cooled Lounge, which is a mini water park type experience to provide a cool off area
- Air Cooled Lounge, which is a massive event tent with cooling fans, and places to sit and get out of the heat
- Bike display section. BMX, Fixies and any other bikes. On display, and also a BMX trick display by BMX TrickStars.
- More raffles, even bigger and better than last year
- Swap Meet section for used parts


Whats the Same?
- Low Key social day, more emphasis on fun and social activities, not winning a trophy.
- Supporting our local and smaller vendors with very low fees
- Awesome and comfortable event shirts that are stylish and not covered in logos. Something to wear everyday!

-Most important- Charity. We are still foremost a charity event, benefiting a local animal shelter (Brookes Legacy). We only aim to have a good event, and help our community!



Very pleased to have Simply Clean on board as our Title Sponsor. Along with amazing support from VW of Fort Myers.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Vendor invitations sent out today. Please contact [email protected] if you did not get one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

A little promo vid:

https://vimeo.com/m/106882495


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

One of our goals for Euro Tripper events has been to expand the event and bring in more entertainment and things of interest(besides awesome Euros). This year we are making a couple of moves in that direction. 

1) Bicycle displays. This will be a place for anyone to bring out there BMX, Fixie or any other bike you want to show off. We also have Rob Nolli and the BMX Trickstars coming with their ramps and riders to perform a nice show. 

2) Water cooled lounge. A place to escape the heat of the day and cool off with some water entertainment, slides, etc. Bring a towel and your Speedo!

3) Air Cooled Lounge. This is another option to escape the sun. We have a very large event tent, inside will be fans and refreshments and places to relax. 

We hope you find the day to be fun and worth the trip in many ways. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dante007 (Oct 20, 2014)

*what does your message relevent to this ?*

this is a description message


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Website updated with latest info. 
Get your event tickets(needed for all cars wether show or display) at discounted pre-purchase pricing.


www.eurotrippershow.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

https://vimeo.com/106882495


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Really excited that Performance Volkswagen Magazine featured Euro Tripper in their annual Show Special edition including coverage of ET2 and listing ET3 in the 2015 calendar. 

Check it out, get your copy on newstands soon. 

Thank you to the great team at PVW.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Remember, we are running a sign up incentive promo at our FixxFest booth this Saturday. Those that sign up at Fixx will get a complimentary ET3 Prep Pack. Includes custom Euro Tripper air freshener, koozie, and decal.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Classes for ET3. Additional speciality awards (Best Motor, Best Wrap, etc also)

Classes
VW:
1-75-84
2-85-92
3-93-99
4-00-05
5-06-09/10
6-10-14
7-15-16

8-Passatt/ CC 08-now

Air Cooled:

9-Bus 50-67
10-Bus 68-later
11-Bug 49-57
12-Bug 58-67
13-Bug 68-later
14-Ghia -all
15-Type 3&4 -all
16-Aircooled Other

17-BMW
18-Audi
19-Merc
20-Mini
21-Other Euro


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

swfloridamk6 said:


> Classes for ET3. Additional speciality awards (Best Motor, Best Wrap, etc also)
> 
> Classes
> VW:
> ...


3 new classes have been added per requests:

VW MK4 Jetta
VW MK5 Jetta
VW MK6 Jetta


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

More classes added based on requests:

ET3 Classes:

VW1-75-84
VW2-85-92
VW3-93-99
VW4-00-05
VW5-06-09/10
VW6/10/2014
VW7/15/2016
VW8-Passat / CC 
VW9 MK4 Jetta
VW10 MK5 Jetta
VW11 MK6 Jetta
Air Cooled:
VW12-Bus 50-67
VW13-Bus 68-later
VW14-Bug 49-57
VW15-Bug 58-67
VW16-Bug 68-later
VW17-Ghia -all
VW18-Type 3&4 -all
VW19-Aircooled Other
20-BMW(pre-2007)
21-BMW(2007-up)
22-Audi
23-Merc
24-Mini
25-Other Euro
26-Best Wheels
27-Best Motor
28-Best Wrap
29-Best Static 
30-Best AirRide
31-Best Club
32-Best Display Car
33-Promoters Favorite
34-Furthest Traveled


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Dont forget about our amazing raffles. Its one element that makes Euro Tripper different than many events. We keep our fees as low as possible, but ask our vendors and supporters to help the event by donations. We use those donations to try to build really attractive raffles. Proceeds from the raffles go to our charity, Brookes Legacy Animal Rescue. You buy raffle tickets and decide which drawing you want to participate in. Tickets are $5. We do not limit sales, but we do ask that you keep it fair and reserve the right to cap if we see an unfair situation developing. Winners must be present. 

Raffle 1- A full car wrap from CarbonWraps

Raffle 2- A complete air ride V2 management system from Airlift, along with 5gal tank and a Viair compressor. Donated by Cloud9 and Airlift

Raffle 3- A complete set of brand new 19" Rotiform DIA wheels (5x112). 

Raffle 4- A vendor goodie box with tons of items from Forge and other vendors. Finalized at the event.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Looking like a big turnout. Lots of pre-registrations and lots of vendor deals!


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Last day to repurchase tickets is February 2nd. The event is looking like a big turnout. We may not be able to allow same day tickets to select the "Show" section and may have to put same day ticket holders in the "Display" section instead. If you know you want " Show", we really encourage pre-purchasing.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Dont forget our free Swap Meet section at the event. Sellers can setup for free. No cars in Swap Meet area though. First come, First Serve on spots. Swap Meet sellers can enter with vendors, from 8-10:00.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

swfloridamk6 said:


> Dont forget about our amazing raffles. Its one element that makes Euro Tripper different than many events. We keep our fees as low as possible, but ask our vendors and supporters to help the event by donations. We use those donations to try to build really attractive raffles. Proceeds from the raffles go to our charity, Brookes Legacy Animal Rescue. You buy raffle tickets and decide which drawing you want to participate in. Tickets are $5. We do not limit sales, but we do ask that you keep it fair and reserve the right to cap if we see an unfair situation developing. Winners must be present.
> 
> Raffle 1- A full car wrap from CarbonWraps
> 
> ...


Our newest raffle item comes from our friends at 1552. Be sure to stop by their booth and check them out and thank them for their support!


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Another great raffle donation!

Our friends at USP Motorsports have donated $300 gift card to be used on their products! This will be part of raffle 4 as part of all the great stuff in that raffle prize.


----------



## LMOTY (Dec 8, 2009)

Is there going to be any before or after party?
It is southwest Florida!


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

LMOTY said:


> Is there going to be any before or after party?
> It is southwest Florida!


Yes! Afterparty just announced!


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Last day to pre-register is Feb 2nd. 
Those that want the "Show" option and are not pre-registered risk only having the Display section at the event. The Show field is limited and priority will be given to pre-registered cars.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

On-line sales end tonight. after that, get your ticket at the gate.


----------



## LMOTY (Dec 8, 2009)

swfloridamk6 said:


> Yes! Afterparty just announced!


Awesome


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Official video is ready. Check it out!

Big Thanks to Cole Young!

https://vimeo.com/119721013


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Check out all these awesome media coverages, videos and photo albums of Euro Tripper 3:


http://dubempireflorida.com/2015/02/26/euro-tripper-3/

http://ilovedrivingslow.com/eurotripper15





https://www.flickr.com/photos/elisabethdanger/sets/72157650523041480/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/16485570785

https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmalioras/sets/72157650423040738/

http://www.projectinfinite.org/eurotripper-3---1.html

https://www.flickr.com/photos/darcry11/sets/72157648438012504/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



https://vimeo.com/119721013



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkY7_b9Ew9g

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TM-cWatULw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ka-RGCK4XN8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8yEkZgcL0o



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7LeKIjA9rk


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Go checkout Canibeats coverage of ET3. Very nice!

http://www.canibeat.com/2015/03/euro-tripper-3-official-coverage/


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Head over to Lowered Lifestyle and check out their full event coverage:

http://loweredlifestyle.com/2015/03/eurotripper-3-event-coverage/


----------

